# Top Mural Artist Available for Hire in Northern CA



## ricardomuralartist (Oct 22, 2004)

To all the cool people at Lay-It-Low:

I am a top mural artist looking for clients. For more details on my work, please read my posting in the Paint and Body forum section. My website is www.richardsantos.com 
My email is [email protected]
Thanks for your time. Peace!

Ricardo


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MURAL OUT MY TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave: Richard has done some work for Socios b.c.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like you do some hella work bro!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I think you can draw like crazy but your muraling needs alot of practice. But that pen and art stuff looks really nice. Sometimes people should stick to what they do best. Maybe you just need practice.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

NO Comment


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ARE YOU SERIOUS? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

anyone have pice of Fonzy's


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 29 2004, 10:01 AM
> *I think you can draw like crazy but your muraling needs alot of practice. But that pen and art stuff looks really nice. Sometimes people should stick to what they do best. Maybe you just need practice.
> [snapback]2340283[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 28 2004, 08:00 PM
> *MURAL OUT MY TRUNK :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338880[/snapback]​*



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2004, 10:32 AM
> *anyone have pice of Fonzy's
> [snapback]2340418[/snapback]​*


http://fonzyairshot.com/gallery.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 29 2004, 11:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS LIKE IT WAS DONE WITH CHALK OR PASTELS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 29 2004, 12:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

















I didn't wanna be the first to say it... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 29 2004, 03:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I had talent like that. All I can do is block letters with spray paint :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Fonzy is the best imo


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 29 2004, 03:26 PM
> *Fonzy is the best imo
> [snapback]2341445[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: agreed


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i feel what you guys are saying....Fonzy is very good...but give the guy a chance...I can tell you of a time when Cartoon was doing shirts at the swap meet that werent all that great...dude applied himself and look where he is at now....just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 29 2004, 03:34 PM
> *i feel what you guys are saying....Fonzy is very good...but give the guy a chance...I can tell you of a time when Cartoon was doing shirts at the swap meet that werent all that great...dude applied himself and look where he is at now....just my opinion
> [snapback]2341462[/snapback]​*




First trunk mural goes to Southern Showdown, a 1973 Riviera
Do you want the one that says Lowrider Lifestyle?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok fanboy...my car is SHOWDOWN 73!!!! not southern showdown!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

and i dont do murals...cragars..shag carpet..or chandelier


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 29 2004, 03:58 PM
> *and i dont do murals...cragars..shag carpet..or chandelier
> [snapback]2341531[/snapback]​*



Alright Gypsy Rose. :uh: 





jk :biggrin: You know I love that Rivi :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2004, 02:19 PM
> *I wish I had talent like that. All I can do is block letters with spray paint :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341419[/snapback]​*


Wasn't this in this month's issue of Locompany?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 29 2004, 02:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man this had me rollin for about 10 minutes. id feel bad, and then just laugh again :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

dam... now i know why the lowrider movement isn't growing, as soon as somebody makes an attempt to do any thing with lowriding the man gets clowned on....give the guy a chance...maybe he will get better with time :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 29 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Alright Gypsy Rose.  :uh:
> jk :biggrin: You know I love that Rivi :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341959[/snapback]​*


abel from arleta is the man ABEL R.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 29 2004, 07:18 PM
> *abel from arleta is the man ABEL R.
> [snapback]2342236[/snapback]​*


YES HE IS :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 29 2004, 01:14 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> [snapback]2341099[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

there was a gu from sac i think named "shadow" that did my mans 66 impala for him it is sick


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 29 2004, 09:47 PM
> *there was a gu from sac i think named "shadow" that did my mans 66 impala for him it is sick
> [snapback]2342534[/snapback]​*


Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 28 2004, 11:00 PM
> *MURAL OUT MY TRUNK :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338880[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## ricardomuralartist (Oct 22, 2004)

Yo Folks:

So there is no misunderstanding, I want ya'll to know have a lot of respect for many mural artist out there. Unfortunately, I agree that the lowrider movement doesn't grow 'cause there just too many haters out there who feel threatened when someone comes into the scene. That's sad. You want to criticize? Fine. But I just wanna say my style is different, period. I can do all the Kandy Kolors, pinstripes, designs most mural artist do (as you'll see in future updates...), but I prefer straight illustration to stylized murals. I've seen too many copycats artist and it's not me. Most of the illustrations I did have been done into murals, particularly in the Southwest, Midwest region. Go see the illustrations on the Fantasy section of my website(www.richardsantos.com). So if you see something you like, contact me and lets' talk. Thanks again for all the cool folks out there. Later...

Ricardo S.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardomuralartist_@Oct 30 2004, 01:37 PM
> *Yo Folks:
> 
> So there is no misunderstanding, I want ya'll to know have a lot of respect for many mural artist out there. Unfortunately, I agree that the lowrider movement doesn't grow 'cause there just too many haters out there who feel threatened when someone comes into the scene. That's sad. You want to criticize? Fine. But I just wanna say my style is different, period.  I can do all the Kandy Kolors, pinstripes, designs most mural artist do (as you'll see in future updates...), but I prefer straight illustration to stylized murals. I've seen too many copycats artist and it's not me. Most of the illustrations I did have been done into murals, particularly in the Southwest, Midwest region. Go see the illustrations on the Fantasy section of my website(www.richardsantos.com). So if you see something you like, contact me and lets' talk. Thanks again for all the cool folks out there. Later...
> ...



Do you feel this is a quality mural?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Let him do what he wants...  

If you dont like it, dont pay for it...simple as that.


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

if you haven't peeped his fantasy section, your missing out :thumbsup: 

I espsecially like the ones with the tight sista's in there. Not to many artists put it down for the sista's.


Keep on doing your thang Ricardo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think that is some of his older material. All of his work that he has done is 300 times better than that. The murals that he has done and is doing for us dont look anything like that. He cant be compared to Abel or fonzy but he is one of the best out here. Im sure that in time you will hear more about him.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep your head up homie
.there will always be haters. thats life


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Why do people judge something that they can't do themselves,if u guyz can't airbrush better than him then U should shut up,If u can, post yours up and then talk all the shit u want.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 29 2004, 02:58 PM
> *and i dont do murals...cragars..shag carpet..or chandelier
> [snapback]2341531[/snapback]​*


NO BUT YOU DO TRU SPOKES :biggrin: AND TRADE FOR PAINT JOBS CAUSE YOU CANT PAY FOR ONE :0 GEORGE TOLD ME ALL ABOUT IT.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey bro, do your thing. I know how it is to become an artist myself and how hard it is when someone puts you down.

I was a graffiti artist for almost ten years of my life, did both legal productions and illegal  spent many of hours trying to perfect my artform. However, being an artist, you have to hear the good and the bad homie. It made me do better at the areas that were difficult.

If i put the portraits on here that i first painted in 95 people would be like :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

But about once a year I'll see one of my old freightcars out there in Roseville yard clownin!!!!

Do your thing!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 31 2004, 03:39 PM
> *NO BUT YOU DO TRU SPOKES :biggrin: AND TRADE FOR PAINT JOBS CAUSE YOU CANT PAY FOR ONE :0 GEORGE TOLD ME ALL ABOUT IT.
> [snapback]2345868[/snapback]​*


Yeah you got me on that one homie...I do Tru-Spokes :biggrin: :biggrin: Truth is I still love shag carpet and chandeliers...hahahahahaha....Yeah I bet George told you all about it...he prolly started the rumour that my family was homeless cuz I spent all my money on my cars...or the one that someone saw my old lady beggin foro change...or the one that Im a slanger and thats how I finished my car in 3 months....crazy ass George. On that note though..George is one awesome painter...I have alot of respect for his talent..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

oh yeah and just for the record...Dippinit and I are great friends...we were just jokin..I dont want anyone to think I hate on anyone... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 1 2004, 09:34 AM
> *oh yeah and just for the record...Dippinit and I are great friends...we were just jokin..I dont want anyone to think I hate on anyone... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2347768[/snapback]​*



:tears: :tears: :biggrin: Yep, and don't worry if people underestimate you Johnny. I know what you have in the works


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

My 2 cents............I like his work. I'm not sure that the pic posted was even done with an airbrush. Anyway, I don't know if anyone of the people hating on this guy has ever picked up an airbrush but its not as easy as it looks. So keep that in mind the next time you try to blast someone for the quality of their work.


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

I dont think anybody is really hating but when anybody claims to be a "top"anything they should be ready for some scrutiny. If u would have came off as an up and comer i think u would have had a lot more support. Look at page 3 of ochopshop grand opening topic,when u can draw like that u will be on your way.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thats the point like i said he can draw like a MOFO but his airbrushing skills aren't up to par. Either more practice or stick to what he does do good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Nov 1 2004, 10:45 AM
> *I dont think anybody is really hating but when anybody claims to be a "top"anything they should be ready for some scrutiny. If u would have came off as an up and comer i think u would have had a lot more support. Look at page 3 of ochopshop grand opening topic,when u can draw like that u will be on your way.
> [snapback]2348043[/snapback]​*



Yeah he does say that. But where are the other airbrush artists located in Cali?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 1 2004, 10:43 AM
> *My 2 cents............I like his work. I'm not sure that the pic posted was even done with an airbrush. Anyway, I don't know if anyone of the people hating on this guy has ever picked up an airbrush but its not as easy as it looks. So keep that in mind the next time you try to blast someone for the quality of their work.
> [snapback]2348038[/snapback]​*


That's cool, you can put the Lowrider Lifestyle mural on ur trunk. :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 1 2004, 10:55 AM
> *That's cool, you can put the Lowrider Lifestyle mural on ur trunk.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2348085[/snapback]​*


Hey I didn't say I would put anything of his on my cars. I just can appreciate his work.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

abel's a punk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: hahahahhahahah :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 29 2004, 07:18 PM
> *abel from arleta is the man ABEL R.
> [snapback]2342236[/snapback]​*


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

sal is good.

tell angelo to bring him to yuma with him one of these days, so he can do my trunk...lol


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

SAL IS OK BUT I DONT THINK HE'S ON THE SAME PAGE AS ABEL OR FONZY, SAL'S AIRBRUSHING IS NOT UP TO PAR EITHER HE NEEDS TO WORK ON HIS DETAIL LIKE FONZY AND ABEL WHEN YOU LOOK AT THERE MURALS YOU GOT TO KEEP LOOKING AT THEM BECAUSE THERE IS ALOT OF DETAIL IN THERE MURALS  ALSO I LIKE THE COLOR COMBANATION THE USE IN THERE MURALS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fonzy and abel are the best period. But for us poor folks that cant spend 3500-4000 for a mural we can use SAL.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 03:11 PM
> *fonzy and abel are the best period. But for us poor folks that cant spend 3500-4000 for a mural we can use SAL.
> [snapback]2349221[/snapback]​*


What about the other artists on this web site? http://www.latinairbrush.com/first.html

I wonder why we dont hear more about them or what they charge :dunno:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

wiro use to do alot of stuff for la gente in la he is a great muralist but his murals always seemed to come out the same he used alot of clowns and old school gangsta looking homies in his murals but still really good-------i have seen a few of victor sepulveda's murals and they look really good as well-----but he has been doing more gallery work lately----if you look on his website you will se a self portrait using images all bunched together and it looks bad ass-- think that og abel and fonzy are the two best for details ..cartoon is good but still has his own style and abel rocha can do great work....he is just really busy all the time------but i guess they all are........


> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 1 2004, 03:21 PM
> *What about the other artists on this web site? http://www.latinairbrush.com/first.html
> 
> I wonder why we dont hear more about them or what they charge :dunno:
> [snapback]2349268[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

double post.............. :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Cool, thanks for responding. Id like to see the other artist's work on lowriders from that web site :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 1 2004, 02:21 PM
> *What about the other artists on this web site? http://www.latinairbrush.com/first.html
> 
> I wonder why we dont hear more about them or what they charge :dunno:
> [snapback]2349268[/snapback]​*


wiro did this for me charged me 2k


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Dud Wiro do work for Wormie on Venice Ridin'?, and El Capitan?


----------



## ricardomuralartist (Oct 22, 2004)

Yo Friends:

This is to the good people at Lay It Low, Thanks for all your support, My Friends. Here are few pictures for you. Take care & God bless...

Ricard S.


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

what about Taz roc or what ever his name is i now hes done a few from the NorthWest that are off the hook


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 1 2004, 12:11 PM
> *sal is good.
> 
> tell angelo to bring him to yuma with him one of these days, so he can do my trunk...lol
> [snapback]2348582[/snapback]​*



:uh: .....dammm why are you gonnna do that 4....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Nov 2 2004, 02:18 AM
> *what about Taz roc or what ever his name is i now hes done a few from the NorthWest that are off the hook
> [snapback]2350448[/snapback]​*


I used to paint with Brian back in the day!!! I havent seen him for years. Hes hard to get a hold of, goin back and forth from oregon to la all the time. Anyone has his number PM me!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Didn't Victor do Rich's Monte???


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bro.....i have not said anything negative of your work...i know alot of people on here will criticize when someone comes off too strong and i think that is what happened here...i think that they got the wrong impression from your original post...like brent said...you draw very well---your pen and ink and comic drawings which have been published look very good------i do think that you have a great style for "cartoon" or "comic" style but what i do see is that the murals show still have the "cartoon" feel to them and alot of guys like to see murals that look almost as good as a photograph---and a few muralists out there are that good.....all i can say bro is just keep doing what you are doing and don't let anyone get you down.i alos saw your post where you said that alot of artists have copied your style----if i'm not wrong i see alot of borris vallejo in your style.. :biggrin: ....peace


> _Originally posted by ricardomuralartist_@Nov 1 2004, 08:08 PM
> *Yo Friends:
> 
> This is to the good people at Lay It Low, Thanks for all your support, My Friends. Here are few pictures for you. Take care & God bless...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

The last murals he showed look much better. However me personally, I don't like "evel" and wouldn't put that on my car. Also I prefer the "pearls", as opposed to multi color, but I suppose that could all be worked out. So what is the price for a full trunk mural like the ones you just posted???


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 2 2004, 10:24 AM
> *The last murals he showed look much better. However me personally, I don't like "evel" and wouldn't put that on my car. Also I prefer the "pearls", as opposed to multi color, but I suppose that could all be worked out. So what is the price for a full trunk mural like the ones you just posted???
> [snapback]2351672[/snapback]​*


i could see one of these murals on your trunk.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 1 2004, 10:33 PM
> *:uh: .....dammm why are you gonnna do that 4....
> 
> 
> [snapback]2350485[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 2 2004, 11:48 AM
> *i could see one of these murals on your trunk.
> [snapback]2351778[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What's up Albert?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr Santos...just keep working at what your are doing...I think Lowrdierlife made a good point, humility is often invaluable in the artworld. When it comes down to it though, does it really matter what I say or anyone else say for that matter? Is your artwork fulfilling to you would be the most important ? in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 2 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Mr Santos...just keep working at what your are doing...I think Lowrdierlife made a good point, humility is often invaluable in the artworld. When it comes down to it though, does it really matter what I say or anyone else say for that matter? Is your artwork fulfilling to you would be the most important ? in my opinion.
> [snapback]2351805[/snapback]​*



Johnny is always so positive. What a great guy :biggrin: 
I agree his work is good, just not my style.


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, with all due respect the "murals" section of the website does suck a little ass... only one 3 pics total, only one of them close enough to even see, and it looks more like a chalk drawing than a mural...

However the rest of your work looks great, so I think the problem lies with the website and not the artist.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

well there is a difference between the 2 art styles... most of the top artist that do murals and paint cars are graffitii artist and have the style to go along with it... if you look at graff art and characters youll see the same style work you see in murals artist such as abel , fonzy ect.....comic book artist and fantasy art work such as dungins and dragons are a hole different style of art work and cant be compared to each other.... this type of art work used to be popular in lowriding back in the day with artist such as tramp with highly detail art work.....times have changed and if you dont want to get left behind you have to change with them ..... pencil and pen art is a hole different world than air brushing ...thats where can control has a lot to do with airbrushing !!! i use to be a graff artist b4 i even got into lowriding and when i started painting cars and doing patterns, i felt like i had the upper hand on things and just had to adjust style and can control to gun control.... im not saying that every body has to be a graff artist ..but i do kno i alot graff writers that can hang with abel and fonzy style ...hec, gwiz, niner, sedel, sier ext....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I think in northen cali the best work has to be from Freddy in san jose did evil 63 but i think my homie Issac Perez work is one of the best i seen..yet i think the best in the lowridering has to be fonzie...dame hustler 63 has some fucken clean ass work!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think you have talent homie. not everyone can draw like that. true some pictures posted arent up to par to some people. but i think some of the pictures posted demonstrate skills. once you got the skills all you have to do is perfect them.


----------



## ricardomuralartist (Oct 22, 2004)

Dear Folks:

Thank you for all the support and the positive feedback, folks, on the real. Sometimes I get a little worked up because there are people seem to make a living off of putting other people down. You're right, that's life. I'm actually very humble when it comes to my work (if I have talent, it comes from God first and my familia second...). I don't claim to be "The Best on God's green earth", but my clients have complimented my work often. And yet some mural artist in the area have tried to "drive me out" of the scene because they fear healthy competition. I, for one, don't do the "typical" lowrider art because it's just been done too much. I've even used sistas in my paintings to add some exotic spice to the mix (I love all kinds of women, and sexy sistas are no exception...)

Most of the work you've seen I've posted is airbrush; only a few are straight paint brush. Here I've posted a mural by me done exclusively for a client. You may have heard of it. It's called "The Golden One". Lawrence, the owner is one cool dude. 

I will be updating the mural section of my website for sure. Since I wanted to have it up & running already, much was left out. Keep checking into it and I'll post more pics as time goes by. But thanks again for your vote of confidence. If I don't get back to you sooner, e-mail me: I like hearin' from ya'll. Thanks again and God Bless!!! 
Ricardo S.

www.richardsantos.com


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardomuralartist_@Nov 2 2004, 05:23 PM
> *Here I've posted a mural by me done exclusively for a client. You may have heard of it. It's called "The Golden One".
> [snapback]2353546[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 2 2004, 06:27 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]2353563[/snapback]​*




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:uh: i thought that mural ""golden one"' was done by russ...that does alot of them from stylictsic and the same one that did gangtas blue..67 rag ...


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 03:11 PM
> *fonzy and abel are the best period. But for us poor folks that cant spend 3500-4000 for a mural we can use SAL.
> [snapback]2349221[/snapback]​*


DAMN ABEL NEVER CHARGE ME NO 3500-4000 NOWHERE CLOSE TO THOSE NUMBERS


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Are u speakin of Rocha or Og. Because there is a differrence.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well your lucky I guess cuz thats what he charges. OG Abel is who im referring to, i dunno about the other abel


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

YEAH OG ABEL


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 04:48 PM
> *wiro did this for me charged me 2k
> [snapback]2349611[/snapback]​*


DAMN 2G'S BRENT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yea that was clear and all but it was expensive especially back in 99 LOL. But I HIGHLY doubt Abel will do anything for less than 3k now, His brothers doing more murals now he seems very good as well. I like SAL's work plus I have known him for a long time and hes done 2 of my 64's a cadi a 60 and 62 for me. So on one of my new projects I think I will hit him up and see if he can do something really special. I think ill have him do it on the 95 cadi I just got


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 2 2004, 07:10 PM
> *Yea that was clear and all but it was expensive especially back in 99 LOL. But I HIGHLY doubt Abel will do anything for less than 3k now, His brothers doing more murals now he seems very good as well. I like SAL's work plus I have known him for a long time and hes done 2 of my 64's a cadi a 60 and 62 for me. So on one of my new projects I think I will hit him up and see if he can do something really special. I think ill have him do it on the 95 cadi I just got
> [snapback]2353835[/snapback]​*


WELL ABEL DID MY TRUNK OF MY 64 BACK IN 99 AND MY HOOD OF MY 92 CADI IN 97 I'M WAITING FOR BUGS TO FINISH STRIPING MY 96 BIGBODY THEN HAVE BUGS GET A HOLD OF ABEL TO PUT SOME MURALS BETWEEN THE PINSTRIPING.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 2 2004, 07:55 PM
> *DAMN ABEL NEVER CHARGE ME NO 3500-4000 NOWHERE CLOSE TO THOSE NUMBERS
> [snapback]2353792[/snapback]​*


abel did my trunk for 1500.00


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 2 2004, 09:16 PM
> *abel did my trunk for 1500.00
> [snapback]2353987[/snapback]​*


abel rocha one of tha baddest around check out the undertaker


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

i heard abel rocha does tattoos to is that true or does he just draw up the patterns


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 2 2004, 09:25 PM
> *i heard abel rocha does tattoos to is that true or does he just draw up the patterns
> [snapback]2354011[/snapback]​*


yes he does like i said baddest dude in murals and tattos


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 2 2004, 09:38 PM
> *yes he does like i said baddest dude  in murals and tattos
> [snapback]2354028[/snapback]​*


and dont charge like fonzy and the ather abel very good prices


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 2 2004, 09:17 PM
> *abel rocha one of tha baddest around check out the undertaker
> [snapback]2353990[/snapback]​*


I pretty sure this one was done by abel R. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 2 2004, 08:16 PM
> *abel did my trunk for 1500.00
> [snapback]2353987[/snapback]​*


dammm thats a good price.....


----------



## GAME (Feb 27, 2004)

DAMN, CAN WE BAN THIS GUY????????? :uh:


----------



## GAME (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardomuralartist_@Nov 2 2004, 06:23 PM
> *Dear Folks:
> 
> Thank you for all the support and the positive feedback, folks, on the real. Sometimes I get a little worked up because there are people seem to make a living off of putting other people down. You're right, that's life. I'm actually very humble when it comes to my work (if I have talent, it comes from God first and my familia second...). I don't claim to be "The Best on God's green earth", but my clients have complimented my work often. And yet some mural artist in the area have tried to "drive me out" of the scene because they fear healthy competition. I, for one, don't do the "typical" lowrider art because it's just been done too much. I've even used sistas in my paintings to add some exotic spice to the mix (I love all kinds of women, and sexy sistas are no exception...)
> ...


i cant sleep for nights now!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAME_@Nov 3 2004, 01:15 PM
> *DAMN, CAN WE BAN THIS GUY?????????  :uh:
> [snapback]2355907[/snapback]​*



Don't be so critical. He is a good artist. Just needs to fine tune the Lowrider Murals. Prolly can be successful


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

Airbrushing is kind of difficult, and everybody has there own style...
I picked up airbrushing pretty easy and i've been getting better ever
since...Here are a few pic's of my airbrushing when I first started...

My first portrait.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

My 2nd :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

3rd :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

1st colored portrait...Haven't finished it yet!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco-64_@Nov 3 2004, 02:13 PM
> *Airbrushing is kind of difficult, and everybody has there own style...
> I picked up airbrushing pretty easy and i've been getting better ever
> since...Here are a few pic's of my airbrushing when I first started...
> ...




:0 :0 Damn, those are good. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

1st Mural on wall... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 3 2004, 02:17 PM
> *:0  :0  Damn, those are good.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2356243[/snapback]​*


Thanks!!  I haven't tried anything on a car yet, but I want to.....


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

Car on a shirt..


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

1 more (for the dark side)!! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

dammm loco thats some nice work....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

those are great pieces loco-64--------i was going to ask you if you had tried anything on a hard surface yet---but that one of the ship is on a wall so that would be the same=====people don't realize how fabric and material will soak up paint so you can get really close to the item that you are airbrushing and it won't run...but if you use the same style / technique on a hard surface that does not soak up anything---------run city--------------they look great bro---very realistic

richee


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 3 2004, 02:58 PM
> *dammm loco thats some nice work....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> [snapback]2356434[/snapback]​*


Thanks Huey!!!!


----------



## Loco-64 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 3 2004, 03:00 PM
> *those are great pieces loco-64--------i was going to ask you if you had tried anything on a hard surface yet---but that one of the ship is on a wall so that would be the same=====people don't realize how fabric and material will soak up paint so you can get really close to the item that you are airbrushing and it won't run...but if you use the same style / technique on a hard surface that does not soak up anything---------run city--------------they look great bro---very realistic
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2356449[/snapback]​*


Thanks Lowriderlife......
Sorry I don't mean to mess up this guys thread....just wanted to throw some
of my work out there....
I'm trying to get more involved in creating my own art work....I'm the kind of
artist that you can give a picture to, and I can draw it or airbrush it, I want to
get into more of the "graffiti style" and "happy now cry later" clown stuff....
and start doing some murals on cars......

As far as surfaces go..you're right, Fabric does soak up nice....Hard surfaces
are alittle tricky. you have to wet-sand or sand the smooth surfaces...I've
done some art work on those plastic battery powered vehicals for kids,
the ones they sit in and can drive like a car....

I got to find a couple of junk car hoods and start!!!! :biggrin: 
Again thanks for the compliments everyone...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Oct 29 2004, 03:04 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


the mural on the caddy is tight


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 10:46 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2348048[/snapback]​*


this 1 is really nice :cheesy:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Nov 1 2004, 10:46 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2348048[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

i really like this one


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD*ANGELA*CALI_@Jul 31 2005, 02:32 PM
> *i really like this one
> [snapback]3515504[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD*ANGELA*CALI_@Jul 31 2005, 02:32 PM~3515504
> *i really like this one
> *


IS THAT YOU IN THA MIDDLE???? SHE LOOKS LIKE YOU


----------

